# Career opportunities I can branch out to with medical coding



## Jpad (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Out of curiosity, what are other career options I can branch out to with experience in medical coding?

I know auditing, compliance, teaching & management are options but are there any other ones I don't know about?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 2, 2018)

Documentation improvement, risk adjustment, employment with payers, and data analytics are a few thoughts.


----------

